# R.I.P. Joachim Will



## Sticiouz (24. Dezember 2012)

Mich hat gerade die Nachricht ereilt, das Joachim Will gestorben sei im Skiurlaub vor 2 Tagen. Ich kann das noch gar nicht fassen und bin zutiefst getroffen. An dieser Stelle mein zu tiefst empfundenes Beileid für einen der Größten im Deutschen Trial-Sport. Ohne Ihn wird es nicht mehr das Gleiche sein.


----------



## biketrialer (24. Dezember 2012)

ja hab ich gestern auch erfahren,
Mein Beileid für seine Familie und seine Lieben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (25. Dezember 2012)

:-( immer um Weihnachten muss sowas passieren!


----------



## jojuentgen (27. Dezember 2012)

Auch von uns ein herzliches Beileid .Wir wünschen der Familie  viel Kraft und  Zuversicht. Einer der großen  u Engagierten  seines Metier .Silke u Jo


----------



## nornen01 (27. Dezember 2012)

Oh man, mein herzliches Beileid auch von meiner Seite!


----------

